# [Modules] Compilation de modules kernel externes

## makillo

Bonjour a tous ,

J'ai un problème a l'émèrge de bbswitch ( dépendence de bumblebee ) : 

```

 * Package:    sys-power/bbswitch-0.5

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: pacho@gentoo.org mva@mva.name,rei4dan@gmail.com

 * USE:        amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.6.11-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.6.11-gentoo

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking bbswitch-0.5.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-power/bbswitch-0.5/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-power/bbswitch-0.5/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-power/bbswitch-0.5/work/bbswitch-0.5 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-power/bbswitch-0.5/work/bbswitch-0.5 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-power/bbswitch-0.5/work/bbswitch-0.5 ...

ln: failed to create symbolic link ‘Module.symvers’: File exists

 * Preparing bbswitch module

make -j5 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' KVERSION=3.6.11-gentoo default 

make -C /lib/modules/3.6.11-gentoo/build M="$(pwd)" modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-3.6.11-gentoo'

  WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-3.6.11-gentoo/Module.symvers

           is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/sys-power/bbswitch-0.5/work/bbswitch-0.5/bbswitch.o

In file included from include/linux/gfp.h:4:0,

                 from include/linux/mm.h:8,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.6.11-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/pci.h:4,

                 from include/linux/pci.h:1391,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/sys-power/bbswitch-0.5/work/bbswitch-0.5/bbswitch.c:14:

include/linux/mmzone.h:18:30: fatal error: generated/bounds.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/bbswitch-0.5/work/bbswitch-0.5/bbswitch.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/bbswitch-0.5/work/bbswitch-0.5] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-3.6.11-gentoo'

make: *** [default] Error 2

 * ERROR: sys-power/bbswitch-0.5 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-power/bbswitch-0.5'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-power/bbswitch-0.5'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/bbswitch-0.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/bbswitch-0.5/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/bbswitch-0.5/work/bbswitch-0.5'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/bbswitch-0.5/work/bbswitch-0.5'

```

Merci d'avance  :Wink: 

----------

## makillo

Bonjour,

J'ai encore un problème de compilation ( emake failed ) cette foi avec virtualbox-modules:

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22

 * vbox-kernel-module-src-4.1.22.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.6.11-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.6.11-gentoo

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking vbox-kernel-module-src-4.1.22.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22/work ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22/work ...

ln: failed to create symbolic link ‘Module.symvers’: File exists

 * Preparing vboxdrv module

make -j5 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' KERN_DIR=/usr/src/linux KERNOUT=/lib/modules/3.6.11-gentoo/build all 

*** Building 'vboxdrv' module ***

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22/work/vboxdrv'

make KBUILD_VERBOSE= SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22/work/vboxdrv SRCROOT=/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22/work/vboxdrv CONFIG_MODULE_SIG= -C /usr/src/linux modules

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-3.6.11-gentoo'

  WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-3.6.11-gentoo/Module.symvers

           is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22/work/vboxdrv/linux/SUPDrv-linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22/work/vboxdrv/SUPDrv.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22/work/vboxdrv/SUPDrvSem.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/alloc-r0drv.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/initterm-r0drv.o

In file included from include/linux/gfp.h:4:0,

                 from include/linux/slab.h:12,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22/work/vboxdrv/linux/../SUPDrvInternal.h:104,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22/work/vboxdrv/linux/SUPDrv-linux.c:31:

include/linux/mmzone.h:18:30: fatal error: generated/bounds.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

In file included from include/linux/gfp.h:4:0,

                 from include/linux/kmod.h:22,

                 from include/linux/module.h:13,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22/work/vboxdrv/include/internal/iprt.h:56,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/alloc-r0drv.c:33:

include/linux/mmzone.h:18:30: fatal error: generated/bounds.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22/work/vboxdrv/linux/SUPDrv-linux.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/alloc-r0drv.o] Error 1

In file included from include/linux/gfp.h:4:0,

                 from include/linux/kmod.h:22,

                 from include/linux/module.h:13,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22/work/vboxdrv/include/internal/iprt.h:56,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/initterm-r0drv.c:32:

include/linux/mmzone.h:18:30: fatal error: generated/bounds.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/initterm-r0drv.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22/work/vboxdrv] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-3.6.11-gentoo'

make[1]: *** [vboxdrv] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22/work/vboxdrv'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22/work'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22/work'

```

Merci de me répondre rapidement svp  :Wink:  Merci !

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Les problèmes, à mon avis, sont identiques.

Est-ce que ton lien symbolique vers les sources pointe vers un kernel compilé ?

emerge --info stp.

----------

## makillo

Je pense aussi ...

```

Portage 2.1.11.31 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.6.11-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.6.11-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-3210M_CPU_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 01 Feb 2013 11:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--keep-going=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## makillo

ah et tu me parlais du lien /usr/src/linux ?

----------

## guilc

Oui. il faut que le lien pointe vers des sources configurées ET compilées (ou a minima sur lesquelles on a fait un make prepare)

Visiblement, vu l'absence du fichier /usr/src/linux-3.6.11-gentoo/Module.symvers , ce n'est pas le cas.

PS: j'ai mergé les 2 sujets puisqu'il s'agit exactement du même problème!

----------

## makillo

j'ai recompilé le noyau avec genkernel mais rien n'y fait ...comment dois-je faire  svp ? vous aurez remarqué que je suis un jeune utilisateur gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## makillo

ah en fait il ya a du changement :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> Install virtualbox-modules-4.1.22 into /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.22/image/ category app-emulation
> 
>  * Installing vboxdrv module
> ...

  maintenant ca vient de l'install !

----------

## guilc

MMM, il doit y avoir une erreur à la compilation de vboxpci. Les 3 autres modules ont l'air de marcher.

Faudrait voir un peu au dessus dans le build log. Il a dû y avoir une erreur non fatale mais qui a empêché la génération de ce module.

Edit : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=448784

A priori, ça doit être ça. Si c'est bien ça, il va falloir passer à la version 4.2 de virtualbox (~amd64)  :Wink: 

Edit2 : Sinon, sur vu comment ça a avancé sur VirtualBox, ça a aussi décoincé bbswitch non ? Parce que là, on est maintenant clairement sur un autre souci.

----------

